# Poetry and other sorts of creative writing.



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Alright, well I know that we have some writers on here, even if it only be highly amature ones such as myslef and I thought it'd be neat to share some of our work. We could possibly even offer a bit of constructive criticism and such. I'll start out with a pair of poems that go together... in a pair.

They are as of right now untitled:

I.

Into the night I was swept, away from your last embrace, 
your arms trying in vain to keep me there with you,

And now as I sweep aside the particles which lay suspended in air, trapped within the boundaries of time and space, I am but a shadow in the corner of your eye

Yet there I am with you, where you reside, 
Though you, not with me

I remain solitary within these grand landscapes
Doors of which I had known nothing are now open to me, massive in their intricacies

And yet this place is vast and strange, I feel the cold grip of time and the mournfulness of this great solitude pressing against my soul

Unable to bring about an end to the time which constricts me
Unable to help even myself from this state of eternal apprehension,

I touch your shoulder, 
but you feel it not
Nor do I

II.

You left me in that cold place, as I grasped you in my arms so tightly, your life draining away, 
Indifferent to the measure of my grip, indifferent to the strife aflame within my heart

And now as I wander through this place, 
you haunt me within the breadth of each step that I take,

Laying ever within my vision, ever within my mind
This home now but the dwelling of dream and memory

The corporal world no longer can I feel, my body buried with your own, 
living on only in spite of greater yearnings

But you are with me still, though I can not yet join you, and in these solemn nights I can feel your presence, and your touch upon my shoulders

Let me know if you like it, or find something that's just really not working for you and please please feel free to post your own work, be it poetry or a chapter from a book you're working on... the more the merrier.

Edit: fun fact, I wrote those two while listening to La Monte Young's "Well tuned piano" and I think that it really adds to the atmosphere if you care to listen to this while reading them


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Haha oh yeah, if not for you these poems would never have been born.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I seriously hope you wouldn't find inspiration to write poems whilst listening to those shoddy youtube recordings! I'm actually reading these while listening to Clark Terry. I feel obligated to pause and turn on well-tuned piano and start all over.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well I did listen through computer speakers  

but it was the recording you hooked me up with. 

Definitely do that man. 

And let me know what you think/what you think they're about.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Huh, I'm surprised that not a single person has posted anything. I didn't make this thread _just_ to show off my own work. I thought I remembered Poltniece(or however you spell that) mentioning that he wrote poetry... maybe I was mistaken.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well done. Although I'd change "corporal" to "corporeal."


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Well done. Although I'd change "corporal" to "corporeal."


Thanks bud, I shall do so.

edit: Actually I shan't do so, because it won't let me edit that post. Oh well, at least now I know my mistake for the hard copies.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

On a knoll a young maiden named Molly
Her innocence lost through young folly
His name was Sing Chum
And too soon he did come
And all he could say was "I'm solly!"

disclaimer: I take no credit for this


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

regressivetransphobe said:


> On a knoll a young maiden named Molly
> Her innocence lost through young folly
> His name was Sing Chum
> And too soon he did come
> ...




Reminds me of one concerning a young man from Nantuckett.:lol:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay so, I realise I'm really bad at going back and getting around to things. I just noticed I never posted more about your EP that I listened to. I didn't even get to share my favorite moment. Anyway, I ended up turning off the Clark Terry and listening to the La Monte Young and rereading your writing. I found it much more enjoyable then. It suddenly took on a weightier intensity. I can see how it inspired the writing.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Okay so, I realise I'm really bad at going back and getting around to things. I just noticed I never posted more about your EP that I listened to. I didn't even get to share my favorite moment. Anyway, I ended up turning off the Clark Terry and listening to the La Monte Young and rereading your writing. I found it much more enjoyable then. It suddenly took on a weightier intensity. I can see how it inspired the writing.


Oh no worries there, but feel free to tell me what you liked if you want.

Yeah, there is definitely a spectral sensation that I get from the piece which seems to act as a catalyst to the poem... for obvious reasons.


----------

